# Profinet mit SISTEMA bewerten



## Tatjana (28 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade zum Thema SISTEMA meine Bachelor-Arbeit und muss auch ein praktisches Beispiel machen. 
Hier nun meine Frage: Muss ich auch Profinet (also die Leitung selber) in jeder SF bewerten? Wenn ja, mach ich das wie auch alle anderen Bauteile als ein SRP/CS? Aber es ist doch nur eine Leitung, sie hat doch kein PFH-Wert! Oder muss ich eine Schnittstelle Bewerten?


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß
Tatjana


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

Hallo Tatjana,
meiner auffassung nach, würde ich die Leitung als passives Bauelment bewerten und wenn vorhanden nur
die F-Baugruppen bewerten. Ein ausfall der Leitung hat ja keinen Einfluss auf die Sicherheitsfunktion.

Wir reden ja von F-Baugruppen von der Fa. Siemens, da Profinet?

Die F-Baugruppen würden ja beim ausfall des Bus, passivieren und auf deinen Parametrieten Ersatzwert schalten.

gruß helmut


----------



## Tatjana (29 November 2011)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

wie bewerte ich den ein passives Bauelement?

Gruß
Tatjana


----------



## Deltal (29 November 2011)

Wäre mal spannend was Siemens dazu sagt. Ich sehe da keinen direkten Einfluss auf eine Sicherheitsfunktion an sich. Die Frage ist halt ob man ausreichend Dokumentation bekommen kann um einen Fehlerausschluss durchzuführen.

Bei einem Siemens System ist es ja das Profisafe Protokoll, welches dann auf Profinet oder Profibus aufsetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2011)

Tatjana schrieb:


> Hallo rostiger Nagel,
> 
> wie bewerte ich den ein passives Bauelement?
> 
> ...



Garnicht, es ist ja passiv, sagen wir mal wie die Drähte zu einen Not-Aus Relais die werden ja auch nicht bewertet.


----------



## Tommi (29 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Garnicht, es ist ja passiv, sagen wir mal wie die Drähte zu einen Not-Aus Relais die werden ja auch nicht bewertet.



Genau.

Die "Aktiven" überwachen die Passiven. Dazu gibt es Listen für die Hersteller der aktiven Bauteile von der BG oder so, was 
alles so auf einem Bussystem für Sicherheitstechnik überwacht werden muss. Das habe ich vor Jahren mal irgendwo gelesen.
Vielleicht kannst Du (Tatjana) das ja mal im Rahmen Deiner Arbeit recherieren und hier posten .

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tatjana (30 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

na für die Recherche werde ich leider keine Zeit  mehr haben. Aber ich folgendes erfahren: Zu jeder Sicherheitsfunktion  muss eine Bewertung des PROFIsafe stattfinden. Es wird als SB eingefügt  (F-IN->F-CPU->F-OUT) mit einem PFH-Wert von < 1,00E-09 mit  einem Test-Intevall von 20 Jahren. Dafür gibt es von SIEMENS eine PDF drüber.

Aber mal ne andere Frage.  Wenn ich ein NOT-Halt als SB bewerte, (hab da nur ein B10-Wert) muss ich  den B10d-Wert angeben. Ist auch noch i.o. aber was ist mit dem nop,  denn muss ich auch berechnen lasse, denn wenn ich das nicht mache,  meckert Sistema. Aber was muss ich da für Werte angeben wenn der  NOT-Halt nur max. 5 mal im Jahr betätigt wird????


Gruß
Tatjana


----------



## Tatjana (30 November 2011)

o.k hat sich erledigt...man kann da einfach die Anzahl der Betätigungen im Jahr angeben...

danke

Gruß
Tatjana


----------

